# Look How CUUUTE!!!!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Awww....My bantam hen, Dusk, has TWO CHICKS!!!!! :leap: :leap: :wahoo: :stars: :dance: I am SOOOOO HAPPY!!! These are her first chicks and they are SOOOOO CUTE!!!

Some pics:























I just LOVE them, and if they are hens they are keepers!! :clap:  :greengrin: :greengrin:

SOOOO.....are they cute, or what????? :whatgoat: I LOVE them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't see the pics.....
but congrats!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

That's funny...... :chin: I KNOW I put pics! I even checked for them to see if they were there! :chin: 

Maybe you can try again??? :?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

it just says image with a little red X


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Same for me too, I can't see them...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

No pics...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

weird..... :chin: :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you submit(Button) the pics? 
Did it say, the pics were to big?

Maybe these links will help...
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=73


----------

